# What's Next for DRTS?



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2008)

Now that Herman Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ has been translated and released, what is next on the agenda for the Dutch Reformed Translation Society? 

Petrus van Mastricht's _Theologia theoretico-practica_?
Godefridus Udemans' _Corte ende duydelijcke Verclaringe over het Hooge-liedt Salomo_ (_A Short and Clear Explanation of the Song of Solomon_)? 
Others?

If anyone is in the loop, inquiring minds would like to know. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/mastrichts-theologia-theoretico-practica-17837/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f78/song-solomon-godefridus-udemans-33331/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/work-dutch-theologion-would-you-like-transelated-11333/


----------



## ADKing (Jun 10, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Now that Herman Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ has been translated and released, what is next on the agenda for the Dutch Reformed Translation Society?
> 
> Petrus van Mastricht's _Theologia theoretico-practica_?
> Godefridus Udemans' _Corte ende duydelijcke Verclaringe over het Hooge-liedt Salomo_ (_A Short and Clear Explanation of the Song of Solomon_)?
> ...



I would love to see Petrus van Mastricht's Theologia theoretico-practica. I am presently making my way through Muller's Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics volumes and have been quite impressed with the citations of his work.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 10, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> If anyone is in the loop, inquiring minds would like to know.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/mastrichts-theologia-theoretico-practica-17837/



Iam also very interessed in Mastricht, i heard along time ago that Beeke was working on the translation ????


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2008)

I see that Danny Hyde is in the loop. 

http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Pilgrims & Parish (Danny Hyde) - - Dutch Reformed Translation Societyâ€”Update 11


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm glad to hear about Mastricht. I've been reading in Heppe's _Reformed Dogmatics_, and while he quotes from many excellent theologians, Mastricht is the most consistently top-drawer.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 11, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is in the loop, inquiring minds would like to know.
> ...



Today i got the next e-mail from Joel Beeke concerning the transelation of Mastricht:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
We had a setback, as the publisher and the translator decided not to sign the contract after all. We are now prepared to begin again with a new translator and a new publisher. This will be confirmed (hopefully!) in a few months at our biannual meeting and then the work should begin in earnest. I would estimate it to be a 8 year project
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 11, 2008)

Petrus van Mastricht is the talk around the seminary. It looks like he is next!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Jun 11, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Today i got the next e-mail from Joel Beeke concerning the transelation of Mastricht:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> We had a setback, as the publisher and the translator decided not to sign the contract after all. We are now prepared to begin again with a new translator and a new publisher. This will be confirmed (hopefully!) in a few months at our biannual meeting and then the work should begin in earnest. I would estimate it to be a 8 year project
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------



A 8 year project?  We have a very long way to go yet. Don't hold your breath, folks!


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 11, 2008)

*Some of "The Scoop"*

"In the loop?" Well, here's what I know. First off, there will be three more volumes in the Classics of Reformed Spirituality series. I'm not totally sure, though, what the three volumes will be. Second, Van Mastricht is the "biggy." Let's all pray it comes to fruition, despite all the set backs, the huge monetary investment this is, etc.

Also, unrelated to the DRTS is a series that Scott Clark is general editor. Reformation Heritage Books will be the publisher for a series, *Classic Protestant Texts*. The first volume will be William Ames' _A Sketch of the Christian’s Catechism_, which are his lectures on the Heidelberg Catechism. Here are the other initially proposed volumes. First, edited and updated translations of older English translations:

Beza, _Patched Pelagianism_
Bucanus, _Institutions of the Christian Religion_
Bullinger, _Common Places_
Musculus, _Common Places_
Olevian, _An Exposition of the Apostles' Creed_, _Notes on the Epistle to the Romans_, and _On the Substance of the Covenant Between God and the Elect_
Rennecher, _A Golden Chain of Salvation_
Pictet, Christian Theology
Polanus, _Parts of Theology_
Polyander, Rivet, Thysius, and Walaeus, _Synopsis Purioris_
Trelcatius, _Common Places_
Ursinus, _Learned Discourses_ and new edition of his _Commentary on the Heidelberg_
Wollebius, _Compendium_


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for that Danny.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, Danny. That is very helpful. I look forward to each and every one of these. Especially _Theologia Theoretico-Practica_; and the _Synopsis Purioris Theologiae_, which Dr. Clark mentioned was a project of his some time back. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/227788-post5.html


----------

